# E5200@4.5GHz



## r9 (Jan 29, 2009)

E5200 + Cooler Master GeminiII + 2x120mm fans = 4.5 GHz


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 29, 2009)

I wanna see at least 8 hours of prime95 before calling it stable.

But hey so far looking good!


----------



## Weer (Jan 29, 2009)

Anyone can get to 4.5Ghz. It's keeping it stable that makes a different.

On my E7300, with mid-range after-market cooling and a Mini-ATX G45 board, I only got 4.25Ghz to be stable.

Also, the Gemini LOOKS good, but it's far inferior in cooler prowess to the Ultra 120 eXtreme.


----------



## r9 (Jan 29, 2009)

Weer said:


> Anyone can get to 4.5Ghz. It's keeping it stable that makes a different.
> 
> On my E7300, with mid-range after-market cooling and a Mini-ATX G45 board, I only got 4.25Ghz to be stable.
> 
> Also, the Gemini LOOKS good, but it's far inferior in cooler prowess to the Ultra 120 eXtreme.



Yes anyone can get 4.5GHz but with E7300 not with E5200.
And this overclock it is not meant to be 24/7 overclock so benching stable is enough does not have to be prime95 stable.


----------



## Weer (Jan 29, 2009)

Then get an E7300?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 29, 2009)

the gemini II is a very good cooler for the $10 it was often sold at. its in the top 25 coolers for intel. i ran my amd's at some crazy clocks/volts with one of those.


----------



## r9 (Jan 29, 2009)

cdawall said:


> the gemini II is a very good cooler for the $10 it was often sold at. its in the top 25 coolers for intel. i ran my amd's at some crazy clocks/volts with one of those.



I payed 30 eur for it and that is cheap for that cooler. In my country at least.


----------



## r9 (Jan 29, 2009)

Weer said:


> Then get an E7300?



I`m in the process of finding my self GPU. Todey I get Force3d 4830 and it died after 15min of gaming. It was buzzing loudly and the PC shutdown and that was it. So this 4.5GHz is  cheering me up.


----------



## technicks (Jan 29, 2009)

Weer said:


> Then get an E7300?



Your hunting our something? Just give the man props for getting his €50 cpu to reach 4.5Ghz.
I thinks it's nothing to be hating about unless you still think of the tiny stable oc of 4.25.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 29, 2009)

I highly doubt his CPU is stable. I can get my q6600 up to 4.0ghz and it will run through 3dmark06 just fine. But it won't pass 10 min of prime95. 

I doubt that his e5200 at 4.5ghz could pass 10 min of Prime95.


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 29, 2009)

1.5V is high. I would rather go back to 4 ghz w/ lower volts. but nice oc anyways.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 29, 2009)

There is a HUGE difference between bench stable and 24/7 stable.  He is at least SuperPi 1M stable and WPrime 32M stable.

He also never made the claim that it was stable.  Give the guy a break, he's gotten much higher overclocks than most people on this forum.

I ran E8500's at 4.5GHz 24/7 stable, but I benched them at 4.75GHz or higher.  Sometimes I would try to boot just long enough to get a CPU-Z screenshot at super high clocks.  It's fun, you should try it.

Not everybody wants to run 1.55V+ through their chip for 8 hours either.  I know I don't unless I'm on water or better.


----------



## farlex85 (Jan 29, 2009)

Weer said:


> Then get an E7300?



Or how about just an 8400? He did it on cheaper cpu, what's your point. 



BrooksyX said:


> I highly doubt his CPU is stable. I can get my q6600 up to 4.0ghz and it will run through 3dmark06 just fine. But it won't pass 10 min of prime95.
> 
> I doubt that his e5200 at 4.5ghz could pass 10 min of Prime95.



Who cares if it is, like he said he's not keeping it at that speed 24/7, and who boots their computer just to run prime95? If it does what he wants stable, then that's stable enough. 

Anyways that's pretty kick-ass oc for that cpu. Nicely done.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 29, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> Who cares if it is, like he said he's not keeping it at that speed 24/7, and who boots their computer just to run prime95? If it does what he wants stable, then that's stable enough.
> 
> Anyways that's pretty kick-ass oc for that cpu. Nicely done.



I'm not downing his overclock. It is a nice overclock. I was just stating that if he got it to pass some stability tests I would really be impressed.


----------



## farlex85 (Jan 29, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> I'm not downing his overclock. It is a nice overclock. I was just stating that if he got it to pass some stability tests I would really be impressed.



I wouldn't. Stability tests stress cpu's at levels normal use never would, even in benching. Other than brief predictions of application failure and temp reads, they are largely useless imo. Especially when finding a max oc that one won't really be wanting to stress 100% of a cpu at.  

Case and point, my 24/7 oc is not orthos or prime95 stable, it fails after about 30 min b/c of vdroop and the very low voltage I use. I have never had a blue-screen or lock-up or any other kind of failure indicative of cpu problems in normal use. So, should I raise the voltage and further degradation of my chip just so I can be "prime stable?"


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 29, 2009)

37GB RAM! 
I call BS! :shadedshu

I want to see Vista using 6Gb RAM! lol (16%)


----------



## farlex85 (Jan 29, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> 37GB RAM!
> I call BS! :shadedshu
> 
> I want to see Vista using 6Gb RAM! lol (16%)



 What's up w/ that, never seen that kind of error....


----------



## r9 (Jan 29, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> 37GB RAM!
> I call BS! :shadedshu
> 
> I want to see Vista using 6Gb RAM! lol (16%)



Yes and I use it all. I`m drawing the google earth maps . At times I`m opening whole earth at once


----------



## r9 (Jan 29, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> What's up w/ that, never seen that kind of error....



I did not see it ether


----------



## infrared (Jan 29, 2009)

Your using some good timings on the ram (can you drop the tRAS to 12 ish?), but the divider and low fsb might be holding it back a bit. I'd try 480mhz fsb, and run the ram 1:1. A 9x multiplier would give you 4.32GHz, which you might be able to use 24/7 if it's stable and volts aren't too high.

Good job R9


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 29, 2009)

r9 said:


> I did not see it ether



Can you show us Task Manager on performance tab, alongside CPUZ on memory tab plz?


----------



## r9 (Jan 30, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Can you show us Task Manager on performance tab, alongside CPUZ on memory tab plz?



This is trying to make it Orhos stable at 4.4 at the moment


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 30, 2009)

I reckon that you were getting RAM errors, which is why CPU-Z read the ram capacity wrong. At least it looks normal again now, lol.

How come your only using 32 bit OS?


----------



## r9 (Jan 30, 2009)

infrared said:


> Your using some good timings on the ram (can you drop the tRAS to 12 ish?), but the divider and low fsb might be holding it back a bit. I'd try 480mhz fsb, and run the ram 1:1. A 9x multiplier would give you 4.32GHz, which you might be able to use 24/7 if it's stable and volts aren't too high.
> 
> Good job R9



You are forgetting this is E5200 not E7XXX or E8XXX. E5200 Has high multi and low FSB. For my E5200 it is 380 FSB max.


----------



## r9 (Jan 30, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> I reckon that you were getting RAM errors, which is why CPU-Z read the ram capacity wrong. At least it looks normal again now, lol.
> 
> How come your only using 32 bit OS?



I have 64bit vista but I don`t have internet ( my wireless card it is refusing to connect to the router ) so it is a pain in the ass to test in VIsta x64 than to restart to post the scores. 
My WInxp it is not reinstalled maybe whole year it is not stable at stock settings .


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 30, 2009)

This is what you should compare his to. Mine is the average end of the e5200 line:







Soo all of you haters. GTFO, praise him in this because those clocks (AT THAT VOLTAGE) are unseen for an e5200.


----------



## r9 (Jan 30, 2009)

My board even does not have cooling on VRMs. I would try 1.6V the temperature at 1.55V while orthos is 65C but I`m confident that the CPU would take 1.6 but I`m not sure about the board. 
And last week I killed two board MSI P7N platinum and J&W P35 pro so I`m intending of keeping this one for I while.


----------



## infrared (Jan 30, 2009)

r9 said:


> You are forgetting this is E5200 not E7XXX or E8XXX. E5200 Has high multi and low FSB. For my E5200 it is 380 FSB max.



You should still be able to do at least 500mhz fsb. Hell, my old e6400 did 530mhz fsb quite happily and 500 fsb 24/7. Your chip is a lot better! 

Just because they have a really low stock fsb doesn't mean it won't handle a higher one.


----------



## r9 (Jan 30, 2009)

infrared said:


> You should still be able to do at least 500mhz fsb. Hell, my old e6400 did 530mhz fsb quite happily and 500 fsb 24/7. Your chip is a lot better!
> 
> Just because they have a really low stock fsb doesn't mean it won't handle a higher one.



It wont post over 380 I have tried. E5200 are intentionally crippled with low FSB not just stock value. With 12.5 multi and if they were capable of 480 FSB who would buy E7200.


----------



## farlex85 (Jan 30, 2009)

r9 said:


> It wont post over 380 I have tried. E5200 are intentionally crippled with low FSB not just stock value. With 12.5 multi and if they were capable of 480 FSB who would buy E7200.



It wouldn't work w/ that multi obviously, you'd have to lower it. My 6750 won't post at 530X8, but it'll do swimmingly at 530X7. How low can you set the multi on the 5200?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 30, 2009)

all intel chips C2D based go down to 6x


----------



## r9 (Jan 30, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> It wouldn't work w/ that multi obviously, you'd have to lower it. My 6750 won't post at 530X8, but it'll do swimmingly at 530X7. How low can you set the multi on the 5200?



The lowest I tried was x10 I think. So that is 3.8GHz and no go. There are a lot of E5200 that can`t go over 340 FSB.


----------



## clock_ed (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi r9,

You have inspired me. I bought a E5200 to see how far I can take it with top end water. this is my result so far:
4.17ghz occt 1hr stable with 1.55v bios 1.536v cpuz.

Can you help me to take this further? I want a 24/7 stable overclock, as the chip is very cheap at £58 in the uk compared to £100 for a E7x00. It was a no brainer. I have a very good water cooling setup with D-tek FuZion, laing 18w w/xspc top, thermochill pa120.3 and 120.1 in a cpu only loop.
As my cooling is good i feel comfortable pumping the voltage 24/7, so far max temp is 60-63c with 1.55v bios, how much further do you think i should go? Any tricks with other voltages? Also I have to have the chip last 1-2 years without dying.


----------



## Weer (Feb 4, 2009)

clock_ed said:


> Hi r9,
> 
> You have inspired me. I bought a E5200 to see how far I can take it with top end water. this is my result so far:



Productive first post. But, with top-end water, you should be able to get a dual-core chip way past 4.1Ghz.


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey sweet overclocks on that there chip .....Dude put the fiddle to her and get er 24/7 at that speed ..Then we can all be like Oh ya another TPUer running awsome clocks...oh ya wait I can already say that NICE CLOCKS friend!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 4, 2009)

@clock_ed
Yours clock about the same as mine. Also Welcome to TPU!


----------



## clock_ed (Feb 4, 2009)

edited my first post a bit with this:

Can you help me to take this further? I want a 24/7 stable overclock, as the chip is very cheap at £58 in the uk compared to £100 for a E7x00. It was a no brainer. I have a very good water cooling setup with D-tek FuZion, laing 18w w/xspc top, thermochill pa120.3 and 120.1 in a cpu only loop.
As my cooling is good i feel comfortable pumping the voltage 24/7, so far max temp is 60-63c with 1.55v bios, how much further do you think i should go? Any tricks with other voltages? Also I have to have the chip last 1-2 years without dying.

Wow quick replys.
here is a pic of my system, before 4870 and new cpu and psu:


----------



## wolf (Feb 4, 2009)

what is the obession with prime stable? just test the oc over a good few days to a week worth of what you would regularly do with the machine.

like play some games, browse the net, watch some hi def, etc etc and youll know if shes stable enough for you.

i am fast seeing less and less need to 100% MAX out the CPU over 8+ hours to be satisfied that its stable, just do what you normally do.

i can see the benefit of leaving it on overnight on prime etc, but imo prime/orthos suck major balls, i doubt i have ever had a 100% prime stable oc, yet all my shit is oc all the time and if i bluescreen, its bios and retweak time.

just my 2 cents, so go buddy with your 4.5ghz, if it games without crashing, she should do everything else. sucks about your 4830 tho...


----------



## Weer (Feb 5, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> @clock_ed
> Yours clock about the same as mine. Also Welcome to TPU!



Wow, seriously? That chip must suck, then. You could watercool Conroe @ 4.5Ghz.

But then, this is more like the Allendale of the 45nm units.


----------



## clock_ed (Feb 5, 2009)

Weer said:


> Wow, seriously? That chip must suck, then. You could watercool Conroe @ 4.5Ghz.
> 
> But then, this is more like the Allendale of the 45nm units.




Thanks for the support mate!! Not all of us can afford i7 cpus costin 5 times as much. 


Yes conroes could, but again for that speed they needed 1.7v.


----------



## Weer (Feb 5, 2009)

clock_ed said:


> Thanks for the support mate!! Not all of us can afford i7 cpus costin 5 times as much.
> 
> 
> Yes conroes could, but again for that speed they needed 1.7v.



I may have the cheapest i7, but I don't have the money for watercooling. I still got my trust Ultra 120 eXtreme from my Q6600 a year ago, and I'm happy with it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 5, 2009)

Weer said:


> Wow, seriously? That chip must suck, then. You could watercool Conroe @ 4.5Ghz.
> 
> But then, this is more like the Allendale of the 45nm units.



Like I said before it's actually not that bad it just has a low FSB wall. Trust me I have ran with the e1200 for a little over a year and have ran with an e8500 with a few weeks. It is dead spot on right in the middle.

PS: e5200@stock = e1200 @ 3.3ghz 8*413fsb
e5200@3.5Ghz = e8400 @ stock


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Feb 6, 2009)

So he gets 4.5 ghz on a low end cpu which means it's a 2 ghz overclock, and one idiot in particular kicks him in the nuts for it and then another brings up stability which he never claimed or even mentioned he cared about...it's a great overclock which is why I clicked on the post to see the details...then you get all chippy and suggest he should get another cpu as further insult? Lol, go watch a dvd on epeen envy on your 4 monitor overkill ludicrous system that makes up for a lack of any real peen and stfu, that's what I think...sorry I don't post like this ever but I really feel no guilt backing him up considering how gentlemanly he was in response even to such rudeness flung in his face with no improvication whatsoever.


----------



## crtecha (Feb 6, 2009)

sick clocks dude keep it up


----------



## r9 (Feb 6, 2009)

clock_ed said:


> Hi r9,
> 
> You have inspired me. I bought a E5200 to see how far I can take it with top end water. this is my result so far:
> 4.17ghz occt 1hr stable with 1.55v bios 1.536v cpuz.
> ...



I did not done nothing special to get 4.5 GHz. I just have a great sample. It does 4.2 at 1.41V. That is my 24/7 overclock. Also much depends on the mobo part. Even if I have very plain mobo MSI P43 neo-f it works great. Play with fsb/CPU multi/RAM ratio combinations. Don`t always look for logic. On one board that I was strugling to get 3 GHz with large jumps in FSB I get to 4.24GHz. The mobo had the ugliest Bios ever 90% of combinations did not work.
So keep clocking. Ignore some posts. There are people that just want to piss you off.


----------



## r9 (Feb 6, 2009)

wolf said:


> what is the obession with prime stable? just test the oc over a good few days to a week worth of what you would regularly do with the machine.
> 
> like play some games, browse the net, watch some hi def, etc etc and youll know if shes stable enough for you.
> 
> ...



For example I don`t care to much about 24 hours Prime stable. But I still test the stability with Orthos it is much faster. But yet again if it finds error in orthos after 15 min does not mean that I would step back my OC. And like you said does not have to be PRime stable for me ether just at stuff that I do.


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 6, 2009)

wolf said:


> what is the obession with prime stable? just test the oc over a good few days to a week worth of what you would regularly do with the machine.
> 
> like play some games, browse the net, watch some hi def, etc etc and youll know if shes stable enough for you.
> 
> ...



I 100% agree. Personally, When I overclock, I may run OCCT for an hour, but the real test is as follows:

Internet usage

Gaming

Gaming with music via itunes or media player

Full screen video

Multitasking (copying files whilst browsing the net, etc)

Everyone obsesses over prime, I have personally never used it, but have also never experienced any trouble with overclocking either - if it can run my games and music smoothly for a week or so, hell, ill deem that to be stable.

Anyway, sick overclock dude, tempting me to buy one just for fun, see how high I can take one


----------



## r9 (Feb 11, 2009)

Half step further. 4.55GHz


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 11, 2009)

Congrats!


----------

